# Sin ir más lejos



## Vchap

Hola amigos!

Como traduciríais la expresión "sin ir más lejos"?

Ejemplos:

Cualquiera podría ser Presidente. Sin ir más lejos, tú mismo.

Esto ya ha pasado muchas veces. Sin ir más lejos, esta semana pasada.

Gracias!!


----------



## irene.acler

Senza andare troppo lontano.


----------



## krolaina

irene.acler said:


> Senza andare troppo lontano.


 
Irenilla, "troppo in là" se puede decir?


----------



## rosi_47

krolaina said:


> Irenilla, "troppo in là" se puede decir?


 
L'espressione "senza andare troppo in là" esiste e si usa, però "senza andare troppo lontano" è più comune. Io l'ho sentita sicuramente più volte, poi per sicurezza ho fatto una veloce ricerca su Google ed effettivamente appare più volte. 
Comunque ti ripeto, entrambe esistono e hanno lo stesso significato, penso sia solo un fatto di frequenza di uso..


----------



## Sabrine07

Yo traduciría simplemente: _per esempio/un esempio a caso._


----------



## irene.acler

Sabrine07 said:


> Yo traduciría simplemente: _per esempio/un esempio a caso._


 
De todas formas tu propuesta me parece un poco diferente de la expresión "sin ir más lejos", ¿no?


----------



## Dudu678

A mí sí me parece un poco diferente también.


----------



## Sabrine07

Ya pero es lo que significa...


----------



## krolaina

Gracias Rosi (que no te había dicho nada). 
Yo estoy con Sabrine (mira que me sabe mal no daros la razón!) pero es otra forma igual de válida. Quizá en otro contexto no quepa de la misma forma, pero en éste me parece una buena salida. Igual diríamos en español, Du. Opinable...eh?


----------



## Dudu678

Creo que el hilo versa sobre la posibilidad de traducir de forma sistemática la expresión "_sin ir más lejos" _y a modo aclaratorio se han dado un par de ejemplos. Tan defensor como soy del contexto, en esta ocasión quizá nos nubla un poco.

_ Cualquiera podría ser Presidente. Sin ir más lejos, tú mismo.
__ Cualquiera podría ser Presidente. *Por ejemplo*, tú mismo. 

_Está clarísimo, yo en este punto no podría estar más de acuerdo con vosotros.

_Esto ya ha pasado muchas veces. Sin ir más lejos, esta semana pasada.
Esto ya ha pasado muchas veces. *Por ejemplo*, esta semana pasada.

_¿En serio te parece lo mismo? ¿No te parece que usar ahí _"por ejemplo"_ es ligeramente diferente? La expresión _"sin ir más lejos"_ pretende expresar que lo que se expresa a continuación no dista de lo que se dice mientras que _"por ejemplo" _concreta y particulariza una ocurrencia de lo expresado. ¿Es eso cortar un pelo en el aire? Puede.


----------



## krolaina

Dudu678 said:


> _Esto ya ha pasado muchas veces. Sin ir más lejos, esta semana pasada._
> _Esto ya ha pasado muchas veces. *Por ejemplo*, esta semana pasada._
> 
> ¿En serio te parece lo mismo? Nno te parece que usar ahí _"por ejemplo"_ es ligeramente diferente? La expresión _"sin ir más lejos"_ pretende expresar que lo que se expresa a continuación no dista de lo que se dice mientras que _"por ejemplo" _concreta y particulariza una ocurrencia de lo expresado. ¿Es eso cortar un pelo en el aire? Puede.


 
Oye, don irónico: tú mismo hablas de un matiz LIGERAMENTE diferente. Si añades "una semana pasada" ya indica un plazo no muy lejano en el que aconteció algo. Te pongo un ejemplo:

A. Sabes algo de Juan?
B. Ayer, sin ir más lejos, me lo encontré por la calle.

Aquí no metería un "por ejemplo". De ahí el ligerísimo matiz. Los contextos lo son todo. Algo ha pasado miles de veces, cuándo? pues por ejemplo la semana pasada ocurrió. Me valen las dos formas en el ejemplo, sólo decía que la opción de Sabrine es igualmente válida EN ESE CONTEXTO


----------



## aceituna

Hola:

Pensé que el DRAE nos podría sacar de dudas, pero tampoco aclara mucho (a mí por lo menos...):


> *sin ir **más lejos.*
> *1. *loc. adv. Sin ser necesario buscar más datos o informes que los que están a la vista.
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


 
Sin ir más lejos es casi igual a "por ejemplo", pero además *añade un matiz* de "no tienes que rebuscar mucho para encontrar ese ejemplo".

En el ejemplo que propone Dudu:


> _Esto ya ha pasado muchas veces. Sin ir más lejos, esta semana pasada._
> _Esto ya ha pasado muchas veces. *Por ejemplo*, esta semana pasada._


 
En realidad sí puedes decir por ejemplo y prácticamente significa lo mismo, pero es cierto "sin ir más lejos" le da un toque distinto.

De acuerdo con Carol en que en la frase Vchap, cualquiera de las dos vale.

Ciao,
Inés

EDITO: Vale, eso me pasa por no leer bien todos los mensajes de un hilo... 
Acabo de darme cuenta de que en la pregunta de Vchap aparecían las dos frases, no sólo la del presidente...
Pero bueno, repito lo dicho: son prácticamente iguales, con un ligerísimo matiz de diferencia...


----------



## Dudu678

¡Hola, Carol!

En primer lugar quería agradecer que me hayas citado porque me ha dado la oportunidad de corregir algún error en mi mensaje. 

Creo que estamos de acuerdo en lo básico, en que no son intercambiables. El contexto lo es todo... de acuerdo, lo es, nos cambia los usos y demás, pero como dije anteriormente *como traducción sistemática* de la expresión existe una que se puede utilizar en todos los casos. Ello no invalida lo que tú dices, ni mucho menos.

Por otro lado, quisiera recordarte que *en el post original* se dan ambos ejemplos, y que por tanto el contexto al que tú te refieres a mí no me quedó tan claro, pues de hecho se proporcionan dos.



Vchap said:


> Ejemplo*s*:
> 
> Cualquiera podría ser Presidente. Sin ir más lejos, tú mismo.
> 
> Esto ya ha pasado muchas veces. Sin ir más lejos, esta semana pasada.



(Espero que no me odies por esto, sabes que te quiero mucho y que son exigencias del foro. )


----------



## aceituna

Pero nadie ha dicho que sean intercambiables, ¿no? (igual he leído mal otra vez los mensajes anteriores...)

Simplemente, que en algunos (muchos) casos, también se puede utilizar "por ejemplo". Me parece bien dar otras opciones, aunque no se puedan utilizar en el 100% de los casos (siempre que esto quede claro). Cuantas más opciones haya para elegir, mejor.

Por último, no sé si se puede hablar de una "traducción sistemática" para ninguna expresión. Me parece un término demasiado absoluto. El contexto influye TANTO, que realmente es muy difícil que exista una llave maestra siempre válida.

Saludines,


----------



## Dudu678

Sólo quería subrayar que no podemos hablar de "este contexto" porque no hay solamente uno en este hilo y da la casualidad de que mientras en uno va perfecto, en el otro no tanto.

De acuerdo en el "por ejemplo". No importa cuántos mensajes añadamos, creo que no vamos a salir de un ladrillo porque en el fondo todos estamos diciendo lo mismo.

Cambia "traducción sistemática" por "traducción que mejor se adecua a la mayor parte de los casos" y verás qué bonito queda.



(Sí, he terminado ya, ¿se nota?)


----------

